# Wet Reveal Ink help



## Billbixby918 (Apr 24, 2018)

Anyone know of an ink that will recreate this same effect? 

https://adobe.ly/2HXYcDk


----------



## Billbixby918 (Apr 24, 2018)

Here is the link I didn't see where I could upload the image
https://adobe.ly/2HXYcDk


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

That's just ink that's the same color of the shirt. When the shirt gets wet it gets darker but the ink stays the same. Most t-shirt manufacturers have PMS equivalents to their shirt colors availble.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

Tone on tone ink to match the shirt. The ink isn’t changing color, the shirt is when it gets wet. If u zoom into dry shirt you can see the print plain as day. It’s not hidden. Clever, but not special.


----------

